# Nasdaq US Market (Stocks)



## StockyBailx (11 May 2006)

How ya all doing,  

Good to see ya's all hooking into the US Market, I'm Interested to know if you have been having much success? I don't actually trade in any stocks over there but I have sum paper trading on the subject. Also looking for the the best and cheapest International broker, to converse these stocks into realality.

I'll jot down a few stocks below of interest which are recorded as doing well and you are bound to make a pretty penny if you decided to trade them?

TIE
HANS
UPL
JOYG

These are top dollar stocks and well worth a quid. Also well recomended to me by a US Market specialist. Good Momentuem Stock!

If you know of these stocks and also reccommend, let us know or even if you know of other US Market Stocks that you think will preform well, let us know?
Penny's most welcome!  

Stock'ie'bailz   

-----A Penny a day keeps the doctor away-----


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2006)

The Nasdaq rocks mate! But so does New York Stock Exchange! In fact two of the stocks you've mentioned there are NYSE stocks, not Nasdaq. (TIE & UPL)

I've got some TIE myself... nice run  

For brokers, there are many good ones, but most Aussies use www.interactivebrokers.com . At $0.01 per share commish you won't get any cheaper.... and a very good platform as well.

cheers


----------



## StockyBailx (14 May 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The Nasdaq rocks mate! But so does New York Stock Exchange! In fact two of the stocks you've mentioned there are NYSE stocks, not Nasdaq. (TIE & UPL)
> 
> I've got some TIE myself... nice run
> 
> ...




Thanx for that wayne, I will definetly look into the Interactive trading link, sounds good and up to stratch. have you ever thought of adding this little beauty to your collection; *SNVH- Synova Health Care,*  http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SNVH.OB A well defind and balanced Medical and health care provider, I found SNVH around 2 months ago for 0.45 since then its been moving with a tremendise amount of momentum, (leps and bounds). Well worth a looking at_*current price range $1.81 - $2.12.*

Stock'ie'Bailz  

*-----A Penny a day keeps the doctor away-----*


----------



## wayneL (14 May 2006)

StockyBailz said:
			
		

> Thanx for that wayne, I will definetly look into the Interactive trading link, sounds good and up to stratch. have you ever thought of adding this little beauty to your collection; *SNVH- Synova Health Care,*  http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SNVH.OB A well defind and balanced Medical and health care provider, I found SNVH around 2 months ago for 0.45 since then its been moving with a tremendise amount of momentum, (leps and bounds). Well worth a looking at_*current price range $1.81 - $2.12.*
> 
> Stock'ie'Bailz
> 
> *-----A Penny a day keeps the doctor away-----*




Stockie

The .OB means it's listed OTC Bulletin Board Market. This means it doess not qualify (at least at present) to be listed on the main stock exchanges.

Some people trade these exclusively, and some very successfully, but be aware that by implication, these stocks carry higher levels of risk and liquidity issues may make for keeping a good supply of Digitalis on hand  

Cheers


----------



## Realist (1 June 2006)

I got a lot of Citrix (CTXS).

It has no competition in the market for what it does. Access Software.  MSFT and Sun have half arssed alternatives at best.

It has all 500 of the Fortune 500 companies as customers. Nearly 200,000 customers worldwide.

It will do over $1B in revenue this year.

Has bugger all employees or overheads, it makes big profits!

The stock price has doubled since last year. Is it overvalued now?  Hard to tell, but it is a solid company that will last. It went up to U$45, now is about $39 so not a bad time to buy I spose.  

The beauty of software is companies will pay $1M for a CD, no other industry has such low overheads for such expensive commodities.  R&D and sales teams are all they need.   If you want support or consulting customers have to pay for that as well.

A good software company will make mega profits.


----------



## StockyBailx (1 June 2006)

Sounds wild Realist, You say that *CTXS* has a high of $45 and at present around $39. So how are you doing, making a mint. $6 is actually quite a large back drop for some one like me. Have you looked into the 52/32 week high/lows? how do they look? sounds like momentum may be on your side but as they say the higher they go, the further they fall? Good luck with that one Realist.

Have a look into these two stocks *STEM* stemcell Inc & *TNOX* Inc both have been falling in the last couple of months, they are breaking downtrends at this stage as the buyers start accumulating control there may be a well defined reversal in the mounths ahead. particular good value for the stort term trade, to boost your account for the holly grail where ever that may be.

You never know they just might pan out?

Stocky.....

Inporting valium & Exporting Value.


----------

